# 1clnb14



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Couldnt resist posting it huh???.....lol

BTW Ccongratulations on your award for best NISSAN. MIke told me about it. Keep up the good work

Oh and check out wut VARITEC did wit his......I think u might def. find it intresting


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

yea, I've seen it a few times.

It was parked outside Hot Import Nights a month or so back.
The shot of it he posted was from the Import Life 2 show, so I also saw it there.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I didn't know you had that hood? When the hell did you get that?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Back in January.


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

Nice!
______


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

looks awesome!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, after a recent accident (My car was backed into by a semi while it was parked) there will be some changes made to the car...


Bigger changes are in store for the winter...


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

what hapened exactly? was it alot of damages? what kind of changes?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is a link to the thread that describes the accident, and the damage.
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=30678

Well, I will have the rest of the body kit. 
I have not decided on what skirts I'll be replacing the SE skirts with though.
I'm thinking about getting the Drift rear end.
aftermarket seats
more interior work
new wheels
more suspension mods
some powdercoating
new system install (DVD system)
as well as some other goodies....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You know, if you want to get rid of those NX seats...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *You know, if you want to get rid of those NX seats...  *


yea, Aaron wants them as well. It really depends on what we pick up for a daily. 
If I get a B13, I'm keeping the seats.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll fight him to the death  ! Nah, if he really wants 'em, he can have them. Where did you get them from anyway?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Felton's in Snohomish, WA.

They are an all Nissan/Infinity salvage yard.
I will have to take you up there this fall.

It looks like we are looking into an early 90's AWD Subaru wagon.
I have a lead on one for $2000.00, and it would be very useful to have a wagon.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

whoa, you've done a lot to your car Sean... it almost looks like a different car compare to the one i saw last time...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I've been busy.

She got backed into by a semi, so we are having to deal with insurance. 
Everything is covered, it's just a matter of getting it fixed....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Look for an update soon...

from this










to this










It has been years in the making, but I am finally able to get back to business on the B14


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

sweet..... i messed up my bumper on my sentra im ridin stock im putting on my eibach springs now..... im gonna reinforce my bumper with sheet metal around the top of my r34 bumper right where the screws go in so that if i hit the bumper for being to low it wont break i hope... if it breaks again forget about it.... never will i put it on again


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn!!! Haven't seen your car in YEARS!!! That color is sweet!!!


----------

